
Peachpie vs. PHP microbenchmark - Computing Pi - pchp
First microbenchmark for the PHP compiler for .NET (Peachpie) is done - calculating Pi. See how Peachpie compares to regular PHP at blog.peachpie.io.
======
avalentino
This is pretty cool but obviously you can optimise a microbenchmark to fit
your case perfectly. Is like creating a statistic in your favour because it
doesnt tell anything about how speed compares to php7 for example overall.
Still interesting implementation but I am skeptic about if you can make a
whole application this much faster.

~~~
pchp
Thanks for your comment. You are right about the fact that we obviously
heavily optimized specifically for this microbenchmark. However, Peachpie's
architecture is designed in such a way that enables us to optimize most
processes and features fairly easily. It would be quite surprising if entire
applications ran 6x as fast as they would using regular PHP, but it is not
inconceivable.

